# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Optician's Association of Virginia-Fall Insight

## Cindy Hamlin

September 13th and 14th at the Holiday Inn Patriot, Williamsburg

The Opticians Association of Virginia proudly presents Essentials of Management for New And Aspiring Optical Managers, a 6-hour certificate course.

Presented by renowned speaker Ed De Gennaro, this interactive course features a fundamental plan that all managers can use to be effective, efficient and capable managers as well as take a leadership role in their offices success.

And many more courses.

For more information or to register go to:
http://www.vaopticians.org/convention.htm

See you in Williamsburg!

----------


## Judy Canty

That you can register on-line for the OAV Fall Insight Conference?  Yup and it's easy, because I just did!  Not only do we have Ed DeGennero, we have Ray Dennis from Middlesex Community College, Ladonna Butler and Billie Taylor on contact lenses.  We even have a CPR course and a basic frame adjusting course on Sunday.   The weekend theme is "Back to the 70's".  See you all there!

----------

